# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Stilyagi 2008 720p Director's Cut BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina - ****

## stst575

While the Cold War heats up on the world stage, rebellious youth in 1955 Moscow wage a cultural battle against dismal Soviet conformity, donning brightly colored black-market clothing, adopting American nicknames and reveling in forbidden jazz. Straight-laced 20-year-old Communist Mels finds these brazen 'hipsters' shocking until he falls under the spell of one, namely Polly, and joins the new revolution. Soon he's a peacock, cavorting in the latest flashy fashions, sporting an enormous pompadour and wailing on the saxophone.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1239426/ Ratings: 7.1/10 from 1,771 users

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​

FS - Stilyagi 2008 720p Director's Cut BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina - ****
FS - Stilyagi 2008 720p Director's Cut BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina - **** sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Stilyagi 2008 720p Director's Cut BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina - *****

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

